# Calling all dog owners in Tokyo!



## Singapore Saint

Hi Everyone,

My wife and I are proud parents to a 10 month Boxer Bruno, who is more like the Energiser Bunny, he has more energy than he knows what to do with..

We're moving to Tokyo in mid-June, and as per my previous post, are looking to live around Moto Azabu, Hiroo, Aoyama, Toronamon/Kamiyacho, Ebisu, Roppongi/Akasaka.

I've been told that there are dog-friendly parks at Yoyogi, Hibiya and Midtown. We will be getting a car, so its not essential that we live within walking distance of them, but a 10-15mins drive would ideally be the upper limit.

Does anyone know of any other dog parks or any secret little areas where it's possible to let them wander without anyone noticing..? I have asked previously, but wasn't really specific as to where we'd be living, so as usual, I'd be grateful if anyone has any information.

Also, Bruno has many friends here in Singapore who he is really going to miss, he loves all dogs, big and small, two of his girlfriends are a cocker spaniel and a great dane, while his best buddy is a chocolate lab. I'll be working for myself from home, and will have the freedom to take him out either morning or evening, so if anyone needs another dog to run around endlessly, chasing your dog until they drop, let me know as Bruno and I would be delighted to meet you!


----------

